
What I learned from cracking 4000 Ashley Madison passwords - Garbage
http://www.pxdojo.net/2015/08/what-i-learned-from-cracking-4000.html
======
wyldfire
> Now, of course what immediately jumped out at me was how insanely linear
> this is ...

> It may not look like it at first, but there are 741 data points in this
> graph.

No kidding! It looked like the graph was intended as a visual gag with two
samples: (0, 0) and (5, 4000).

